# References for Packers and Movers from India to Australia



## Vishy (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi All,

I will be moving from India to Sydney in Feb 2011. e457 is currently in process (medicals submitted) so hopefully should have it by feb 2011. I want to move some of my home stuff (kitchen, clothes, books, crockery etc). Any references of good Packers and Movers who transport home stuff from Hyd, India to Sydney, Australia will be much appreciated.

BR,
Vishy


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Vishy

what city/state are you in right now? sometime back someone posted in the forum who was from Chennai.. why dont you try Indian Post, it is not that expensive, about approx. 17k for 50 kgs (from what i was told by a friend 6-9 months back).


----------



## Vishy (Nov 3, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> Hi Vishy
> 
> what city/state are you in right now? sometime back someone posted in the forum who was from Chennai.. why dont you try Indian Post, it is not that expensive, about approx. 17k for 50 kgs (from what i was told by a friend 6-9 months back).


Hi Anj1976,

I will be moving from Hyderabad. Thanks for the pointer. I will check about India post. I'm also looking at some packers and movers from India who specialise in international relocation.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

google is your friend


----------



## Vishy (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks. Checked with a few movers and packers. They are quoting approx AUD 3000 for moving around 250 cubic feet volume of household items Door to door from India to sydney. Just want to check with anyone who has prior experience if the rates quoted are ok or on the higher side.


----------



## balajiradhika (Jun 29, 2009)

Vishy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks. Checked with a few movers and packers. They are quoting approx AUD 3000 for moving around 250 cubic feet volume of household items Door to door from India to sydney. Just want to check with anyone who has prior experience if the rates quoted are ok or on the higher side.


Is it including car? If not then you will be better off disposing the stuff here and buying stuff in Oz.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...2765-my-experiences-melbourne.html#post402266

he paid 21k inr for 5 cubic mtr. worth speaking to him.. but he did not have door to door, again, the difference is too much.. 

secondly, why do you need 250 cu ft, isnt it too much? i know people who took their furniture along but were regretting later as the furniture in Au isnt that expensive..


----------



## Vishy (Nov 3, 2010)

balajiradhika said:


> Is it including car? If not then you will be better off disposing the stuff here and buying stuff in Oz.


Hi,

Its not including car. Infact, I'm not getting any furniture or electronics across. This will basically include toys (and I have loads of them for my 2 kids), kitchen stuff, crockery, books, souveneirs, clothes (again loads of them) rugs,etc. My company is paying some relocation allowance so this can be covered in it. Again, if I dont move, I can take the relocation allowance (- tax) but I think it is a good option to get all this stuff. It has been collected over years and is in prime condition.


----------



## Vishy (Nov 3, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...2765-my-experiences-melbourne.html#post402266
> 
> he paid 21k inr for 5 cubic mtr. worth speaking to him.. but he did not have door to door, again, the difference is too much..
> 
> secondly, why do you need 250 cu ft, isnt it too much? i know people who took their furniture along but were regretting later as the furniture in Au isnt that expensive..


Hi,

Thanks. I'm checking with Maddy.
The 250 cu feet is gross . Net volume will be 200 cu feet. This doesnt include furniture or electronics as I will be buying all this stuff locally only. This includes toys (for my 2 kids), clothes, kitchen stuff (utensils, kitchen appliances), crockery, souveneirs, toys etc.


----------



## cooldude (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi vishy,

I have got quote of Rs130000 to shift 250kgs Door to Door from Banglaore to sydney.

Hope this helps.

PM me if you need any other information.

Regards
Cooldude.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

130,000 for 250 KGs, isnt that way too much? that is about 550 per KG, if you send stuff through indian post, the cost is approximately 250 bux. I contacted the cargo at the airport, they gave me approximately 200 INR per kg plus 5000 (fixed charge) as handling charges.


----------



## Carl123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Vishy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks. Checked with a few movers and packers. They are quoting approx AUD 3000 for moving around 250 cubic feet volume of household items Door to door from India to sydney. Just want to check with anyone who has prior experience if the rates quoted are ok or on the higher side.


Hey Mate, 

can you please give me the name of this company I will contact them I have one redicoulous quote which is 241000 for 12 Qubic feet of space , it just blew my mind 

thanks


----------

